
Twitter and Facebook Are Turning Publishers into Ghost Writers - davidbarker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/15/smart-pipes-and-dumb-content/
======
mdevere
Techcrunch clearly very worried about this. Josh Constine just uploaded a
fairly hysterical rant about it here:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/20/smoothing-publishers-out-
of...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/20/smoothing-publishers-out-of-the-user-
experience/)

The publishing economy has been broken for a long time, promoting quickly-
produced, attention-grabbing content. I actually wonder if big platforms like
Facebook and Twitter can play a role in fixing that, perhaps via some sort of
micro-tipping system where consumers pay directly for content. There are
startups already trying to do this by creating plug-ins for publishers ('tip'
buttons) but I expect it would be easier to drive adoption for something like
that when you're Facebook or Twitter. Personally, I'm excited to see where
this goes.

